# Must pigeons fly free for exercise?



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Me again...by way of background, we have a mating pair and their 2 month old baby all rescued from a local feed store where they had been for several weeks then two babies born just a week ago. On advice for you kind folks we have exchanged the original dirty nest for a clean new one, moved the young bird into an adjacent cage so it does not inadvertantly hurt the babies and are building a large loft where they will all be reunited when the babies are weaned. If Mom lays another round in the interim we will replace those with dummies until the 5 birds we currently have are settled and happy in the new loft. 

So....with a loft which has a fly pen/aviary section measuring 4'x8' and 
4 ' high, is it still better for them to have free flight exercise outside the loft each day? If so, 

1.then when we build the loft, won't we need a "trap" door with landing board so they can come back in at feeding time?

2. how do we teach them to come back before dark when owls can be a problem?

I am sure even when these two questions are answered, there will be more, but in finishing the loft this week, I want to make sure it has what we will need for the optimum health and happiness of these little fellows.

Thanks.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi kippermom,

Some folks home their pigeons and others don't. Many folks w/rescues don't train the birds to home and trap in. As long as they have flight time so that their flight muscles get excercise, that's is suffiecient under the circumstances. Sounds like yours are rescues, so I'd think the same would apply for you as well. I would throw a couple of more feet onto the height if I were you and had the ability to do so. Others will be along with more suggestions to help you out.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello again,

The most important question I need to ask are these feral pigeons you rescued, or are they homing pigeons?

If they are feral pigeons they may not have the homing instinct to come home. Therefore you may be taking a chance letting them outside, they may have the instinct, it is just a gamble though.

If they are homing pigeons you can build a bob trap with a platform, I call the "launch pad", so they can fly.

Another consideration is predators that are currently migrating, such as hawks that are out looking for a free meal. Yes, it is very healthy for a pigeon to excercise, but it is not healthy if there are hawks about.

If you trap train them you have to be consistent and use a whistle and food to get them inside. Pigeons should fly an hour, then trap immediately, and the trap should then be closed, it is not healthy to allow them to come and go as they please as that will attract all kinds of problems, strange birds, predators, cats.

To trap train they must be released on empty stomach, preceding at least four weeks of practice trap training, sending them thru the traps in an enclosed cage on the outside platform. They should also hear the seed in can shaking or whistle at every meal. They should be no older then 8 weeks of age. When they are actually released for the first time (on empty stomach)use a whistle and/or seed can to lure them inside. Keeping them off neighbors roofs and telephone poles is a must, and should be done consistently to teach them to trap quickly. Good training is imperative for their own safety as well as saving you a lot of heartaches.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*free flight??*

The adult pair were promoted as racing pigeons when left at the feed store and have bands, their youngster has never been out of the travel crate and is about 6 to 8 weeks old now...the adult pair are easy to handle so I believe they were raced or homed prior to being left at the store. If the adults are "re-homed" which is a process I have read about, will the youngster and the babies follow them and learn from them or will they require independent training? 

I guess the immediate/short answer is that "yes", I do want to install a trap and landing/launch pad door in building the loft in case we ever want to be able to let them fly outside safely. (with a solid locking door so they do not fly at will and so other birds cannot enter.)


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been thinking about flight training for my bird too Kippermom. I guess I thought all pigeons had a homing ability, ferals included but I still have a lot to learn. If no one minds I will also get a question in here, is it not OK to fly a young feral off the deck for exercise? I have an option to fly him in a warehouse for the winter but really want to let him have a taste of the outside. I thought it would be beneficial under the right circumstances but it would be pretty upsetting if he didn't return.

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kippermom said:


> The adult pair were promoted as racing pigeons when left at the feed store and have bands, their youngster has never been out of the travel crate and is about 6 to 8 weeks old now...the adult pair are easy to handle so I believe they were raced or homed prior to being left at the store. If the adults are "re-homed" which is a process I have read about, will the youngster and the babies follow them and learn from them or will they require independent training?
> *
> The youngsters are at the prime age now for training, don't wait much longer as they will be heavy on the wing. The adults is another case. I have successfully re-homed a few birds, but I had the advantage of being able to pick them up at their former home, should they not return. Some birds will re-home, some never will, even after having babies. *
> 
> I guess the immediate/short answer is that "yes", I do want to install a trap and landing/launch pad door in building the loft in case we ever want to be able to let them fly outside safely. (with a solid locking door so they do not fly at will and so other birds cannot enter.)


*Good luck and I'm sure the birds will enjoy their new home.*


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*fly free???*

When we retrieved the birds from the feed store, they told us that to re-home you clip the adult bird's wings and by the time the wings grow back, the new loft will be "home" and they can be flown for exercise safely...doesn't make sense to me after watching and reading this site for a week or two...comments? (Never fear..we will not let them out without resolving this issue...they are safe!!!)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kippermom,

Sorry about that, glad Teresa asked....I was assuming that they were ferals at the feed store that had been rescued.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Camrron said:


> If no one minds I will also get a question in here, is it not OK to fly a young feral off the deck for exercise? I have an option to fly him in a warehouse for the winter but really want to let him have a taste of the outside. I thought it would be beneficial under the right circumstances but it would be pretty upsetting if he didn't return.
> 
> Cameron



Hi Cameron, 

In light of what has happened to poor Tooter, I wouldn't recommend letting your pigeon outside. So many things can happen in the blink of an eye and then they are gone It's especially scary when these are tame and semi-tame birds that get loose because they will/can be easy targets. My personal beliefs are that if you allow a captive pigeon room to fly each day in a room, they will do well with this amount of exercise. I feel that anyone who lets their pigeons outside are risking losing them and if it were me I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

As always Brad, your advice is appreciated. My intentions for Buddy are ideas that I think are in his best interest but I think I will now reconsider plans to let him have some flight time. With Tooter in mind... it is a dangerous world for birds. Especially those raised up indoors as pets. I feel bad for him though because right from the beginning I wanted to be able to let him be a free bird, not a house pet. It does look like it is too late for that now.

Cameron


----------

